# Quadra Stickys



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

This question is mainly directed at the mods, but I encourage people to respond with their own opinions.

You guys on board with throwing up some sticky threads, or maybe even some sub-forum within the Socionics sub-forum for specific quadras to post in?


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it would be a great idea but there aren't THAT many people here on the socionics forum. It's pretty slow moving as it is without separating it even further.

Sticky threads might work but there were Club stickies previously that got took down because they cluttered up the stickies thread. I think Quadras might work better though since, from what I've seen, most socionics users take them more seriously than clubs.

With maybe 10 users tops posting regularly (and a couple of those now retired / banned) it seems hardly worth the effort though.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

bombsaway said:


> I think it would be a great idea but there aren't THAT many people here on the socionics forum. It's pretty slow moving as it is without separating it even further.
> 
> Sticky threads might work but there were Club stickies previously that got took down because they cluttered up the stickies thread. I think Quadras might work better though since, from what I've seen, most socionics users take them more seriously than clubs.
> 
> With maybe 10 users tops posting regularly (and a couple of those now retired / banned) it seems hardly worth the effort though.


Damn, that's too bad. I guess I didn't realize the community for socionics here was so dead.

No problem then. Guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Create some quadra threads, and I can sticky them. Perhaps an article and other info about each will encourage members to look into it.

LIE here


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> This question is mainly directed at the mods, but I encourage people to respond with their own opinions.
> You guys on board with throwing up some sticky threads, or maybe even some sub-forum within the Socionics sub-forum for specific quadras to post in?


discussion in this subforum moves slowly as it is, so there is no need for more sections


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< we need to pump more memes out, moar sterotypes...maybe it will lure ppl in at the cost of accuracy lol.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Kind of a shame really.

I like Model A socionics more than MBTI.

I would just post and hangout on the 16types socionics forum, but I don't like the administration there.


----------



## liebling (Jul 4, 2013)

Personally, I would see the greatest reward in convincing the large number of people on the MBTI forums to check out Socionics here. It really is a better, more complete system when you look into it properly and don't get caught up in Sergei Ganin nonsense. All we need are informative, welcoming people to make sure they aren't greeted with a cold shoulder but tasty insights.


----------

